# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  Beretta's new Glock Pistol!?!

## DonGlock26

Beretta APX semi-automatic pistol
Introduced at the IDEX expo in Abu Dhabi (UAE), the APX is Beretta's first striker-fired semi-automatic service pistol







> *Beretta APX: a new semi-automatic multi-caliber pistol!*
> 
> 
> 02/22/2015 - Beretta APX: the Italian company introduced a new semi-automatic pistol in 9x19mm, 9x21mm IMI and .40 Smith & Wesson calibers at the 2015 IDEX expo in Abu Dhabi!
> 
> 
> Rumors had been spreading ever since the company launched the sub-compact BU-9 _Nano_ semi-automatic concealed carry pistol worldwide, a couple of years ago: Beretta's next service and defensive pistol system would not have been based on one of the Company's tried and true concepts, but on something that they had never went for before.It happened − it is, as a matter of fact, happening now − at the 2015 edition of the IDEX, the International Defense Exhibition and Conference that takes place every two years in Abu Dhabi (United Arab Emirates): Beretta showcased the final version of its long-awaited new semi-automatic pistol system conceived for sports shooting, personal protection, home defense, and service/issue purposes for law enforcement, military and private security personnel.The new platform is dubbed _Beretta APX.
> _
> This is what the company disclosed so far about its new semi-automatic pistol: following the market trends and demand for a certain type of features in a semi-automatic pistol, the new Beretta APX comes built around an ergonomically-molded reinforced polymer frame fitted with a built-in MIL-STD-1913 "Picatinny" rail for tactical accessories. As standard nowadays, the Beretta APX is issued with interchangable backstraps, which also include grip panels, in order to better fit several hand sizes and thus remain viable to shooters of all genders, ages, sizes, and build.
> ...

----------

LongTermGuy (10-22-2016)

----------


## usfan

cool.  Looks striker fired, single action only, glock style trigger.. very different than the 92fs.

It will compete with the glock, M&P, XD, H&K, FN, & all the clones.  It's nice to have a lot of options.

They won't compete with the grand power.. here is one of those that i picked up recently:



$300 for 15+1 in a full size, double/single, hammer fired action is pretty nice.  No hiccups, either, which i would expect from a manufacturer that competes with glock & XD for workers & market share.

----------

DonGlock26 (02-22-2015),LongTermGuy (10-22-2016)

----------


## usfan

Actually, i forgot to add the EAA witness, the CZs, & all the turkish clones.  I'd like to get a beretta 92, for historical & collection purposes, but we'll see how this new beretta fares.  I'm sure it will be a fine plastic pistol..   :Smile:

----------


## DonGlock26

I like the looks of it. Pretty much all the big pistol manufacturers have gone to the Glock style poly-framed, striker-fired design.

----------

LongTermGuy (10-22-2016)

----------


## DonGlock26

The APX is now available in South America. So, we get a sneak peek.

----------


## DonGlock26

I finally found one at the fun shop. The ergos are awesome. I likey. 
I will probably get one soon.

----------


## DonGlock26



----------


## DonGlock26

Compact APX coming in 2018!! Also, a .45acp APX is in the works. I'm waiting for a compact 9mm. 
A full size .45acp would be great too. The ergos of this pistol are awesome.




> "It’s also important to recognize that the current Beretta APX pistol is only the first in what Beretta expects to be a full product line. Offered in 9 mm and .40 S&W initially, *more calibers —* *including .45 ACP** — are expected to become available, along with new frame/slide/barrel variations as well*. It defies credulity to think Beretta won’t capitalize on this modularity to launch a complete series of compact and sub-compact variants to complement the full-size frame. *The company plans on a compact version to become available in 2018*, and hinted that a version compatible with a micro red-dot sight is also in the works.
> 
> http://www.mssblog.com/2017/09/07/review-beretta-apx-pistol/

----------


## DonGlock26

For a limited time, when you purchase a Beretta APX in any caliber or configuration,
we will send you a package that includes 5 APX magazines. That’s a $165 value!
To receive your free gift, follow the instructions below.


APX Promotion

----------


## Crusader

I’m sure it will be a fine handgun, but I’ll pass on it. Beretta always has to do something funky esthetically with their handguns, this one looks like it’s covered with warts. 

The CZ P10 is the newer striker fire handgun that has my interest.

----------

Joe Hallenbeck (03-18-2018)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> I’m sure it will be a fine handgun, but I’ll pass on it. Beretta always has to do something funky esthetically with their handguns, this one looks like it’s covered with warts. 
> 
> The CZ P10 is the newer striker fire handgun that has my interest.



  The Beretta is ugly..... I don't care for the overall design.... AND the slide.




 Joe :

----------

Crusader (03-18-2018)

----------


## DonGlock26

I have my new APX. The ergos are magnificent.

----------

Big Dummy (03-18-2018),Crusader (03-25-2018),usfan (03-19-2018)

----------


## usfan

If I didn't have so many 9s already, I would sure be tempted. But I haven't taken my crew out shooting for months!  ..priorities all out of whack.

The 9s I have, and like, and shoot are these:
Glock 19, 34
M&P full size
Cz75 clone
Grand Power
Beretta 92fs
Kahr cm9
Sccy cpx-2
..a few others that I don't really like.

----------

Crusader (03-25-2018),DonGlock26 (03-23-2018)

----------


## DonGlock26

> If I didn't have so many 9s already, I would sure be tempted. But I haven't taken my crew out shooting for months!  ..priorities all out of whack.
> 
> The 9s I have, and like, and shoot are these:
> Glock 19, 34
> M&P full size
> Cz75 clone
> Grand Power
> Beretta 92fs
> Kahr cm9
> ...


Nice selection!!

9mm pistols that I currently have:

Sig SP2022
Sig P228
Beretta APX
Beretta 92FS
Glock 17 Gen4
Glock 19 Gen4
Glock 26 Gen3
Glock 43 Gen5-ish
Kahr PM9

----------

Crusader (03-25-2018),usfan (03-23-2018)

----------


## usfan

This is the next 9mm pistol I would like:



The s&w 929. 8 round cylinder w/moon clips. 6.5" barrel.  Big honking revolver, but gorgeous. I wouldn't get it for carry, but it would be a regular at the range.

----------

Crusader (03-25-2018),DonGlock26 (03-23-2018)

----------


## DonGlock26

> This is the next 9mm pistol I would like:
> 
> 
> 
> The s&w 929. 8 round cylinder w/moon clips. 6.5" barrel.  Big honking revolver, but gorgeous. I wouldn't get it for carry, but it would be a regular at the range.


I am intrigued by 9mm revolvers.

----------

Crusader (03-25-2018)

----------


## usfan

Moonclips are the upgrade for revolvers. They make them faster, easier, and comparable to autos, with the reliability of a revolver. I have them in several calibers, now. 357/38spl, 45acp, 9mm. I like them better than speedloaders.

----------

Crusader (03-25-2018),DonGlock26 (03-25-2018)

----------


## DonGlock26



----------


## DonGlock26

> 



If Beretta markets modular kits as Sig does with their P320, I can buy Centurion & compact kits for my APX and
have three configurations.

----------

Crusader (03-25-2018)

----------

